# New to Dish 722K questions



## lariso (Dec 9, 2006)

We just switched to Dish from DTV and have some questions on the 722K. The installer set the 722K up in dual mode. He said that we could run a live channel back 1 1/2 hours. The 2nd (std) tv is rarely used.

Questions:

1) How do I cancel a program that is recording? When I try and delete a program that I decide I don't want, it tells me that it is recording and I have to wait and try again later. Some of them continue recording after the program is over, and I still can't delete. (An hour show recorded over 4 hours of programming on the same channel.) 

2) Why won't live tv go back 1 1/2 hours? We were told that we could run back live tv. When we had DTV, we could come in, turn the tv on, and go back to view (or record) the programs on the channel it was left on. Dish won't let us go back. We also can't go back and see what was on live tv if we were watching a pre-recorded show with nothing else recording.

3) How do you find upcomming episodes to record? On DTV, I could put in the name of the show and upcomming episodes and choose what I wanted to record.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Quite a bit of this can be found in the manual.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Quite a bit of this can be found in the manual.


+1

I started to answer the OP but from his questions it is apparent he/she has not taken the time to read the Manual... his questions indicates that it is "cockpit Error" rather then faulty design that is occurring.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lariso said:


> We just switched to Dish from DTV and have some questions on the 722K. The installer set the 722K up in dual mode. He said that we could run a live channel back 1 1/2 hours. The 2nd (std) tv is rarely used.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) How do I cancel a program that is recording? When I try and delete a program that I decide I don't want, it tells me that it is recording and I have to wait and try again later. Some of them continue recording after the program is over, and I still can't delete. (An hour show recorded over 4 hours of programming on the same channel.)


First, I noticed no one welcomed you here. So....

:welcome_s

In case you need to stop something right now, I'm responding from memory, but while viewing, press the DVR button, highlight the recording program, press Select, choose the stop recording option.

In terms of extended recording times, you need to spend some time setting up your recordings to get the hang of it.



> 2) Why won't live tv go back 1 1/2 hours? We were told that we could run back live tv. When we had DTV, we could come in, turn the tv on, and go back to view (or record) the programs on the channel it was left on. Dish won't let us go back. We also can't go back and see what was on live tv if we were watching a pre-recorded show with nothing else recording.


Dish's setup limits the buffer to one hour. This thread might help.



> 3) How do you find upcoming episodes to record? On DTV, I could put in the name of the show and upcoming episodes and choose what I wanted to record.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Ok. The question is not clear to me because I set timers directly off the schedule grid selecting "new" or "all" or "once". There are a search function and a "Dish Pass" timer function which I don't use much.

I read elsewhere in this forum that there are differences between the DirecTV HR series DVR and Dish's DVR's. As Kent Taylor suggests above, you may need to spend some time with the manual and your new DVR.

While the installer should have run through a little of this with you, the reality is I know more about my 722 and 612 than any installer I've had in my home. But I had to learn it myself from the manual (I downloaded and use the PDF version which I can search), and from these threads. I would suggest that if you have a specific information you need that you can't find in the manual, try the advance search function in this forum as there is an overwhelming amount information here.


----------



## lariso (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you all. I have gone over the manual, but I will go back and do more research. I think that the tv1/tv2 may to be throwing us off a bit. We seem to have the most trouble when it blocks you from preforming an action that we are used to being able to do in a step or 2.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lariso said:


> Thank you all. I have gone over the manual, but I will go back and do more research. I think that the tv1/tv2 may to be throwing us off a bit. We seem to have the most trouble when it blocks you from preforming an action that we are used to being able to do in a step or 2.


No problem. We'll try to answer specifics if something step-by-step doesn't seem to work. Sometimes manuals only make sense after you've gotten something to work.

People understandably get very frustrated changing between DirecTV and Dish. This thread Directv DVR 722k DVR Comparison in 12 hours degenerated into a "mine is better than yours" discussion. The reality is that two sets of computer programming teams approached the same task differently in building these things. Each has its good and bad points.


----------



## lariso (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, we especially liked the "cockpit error" mention since my husband flew fighters in the AF then went commercial and retired as an airline captain and I worked on military & commercial aircraft, including speciality wiring on the AF 1 fleet...

After reviewing the manual again, the ?'s remain:

1) Does the tv buffer the current channel (1 hour) when the tv is off?

2) Does the tv buffer the current channel while you are watching a recorded program? If so, what are we doing wrong since we have no buffer?

3) We use the guide, select record, choose an option, then create timer. There are some shows we would like to see the program description for future shows rather than record all new episodes. (SORRY, but the only way I know to describe it is in DTV terms) We would like to select a show, view the descriptions of each if the upcoming episodes from the next month and decide which ones to record. On DTV, we would select a show from our list, select "View upcoming episodes" then select from the episode descriptions which ones to record.

We ARE NOT complaining about Dish vs. DTV, simply asking questions that do not appear to be clear cut to us in the manual so we can get the most out of Dish.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

As long as the TV2 isn't used a lot, your best bet (at least initially) is to open the cover and push the Mode button to get you into single mode. If you are in Dual mode, you can't easily stop the recording on TV2 with the TV1 remote. Menu-6-1-1 and change the Tuner of TV1 will prompt that it will interrupt TV2 and if you OK, that stops the recording. If TV2 is making a recording "busy", you can't delete it from the recordings list. That's also true if you are still "watching it" on TV1. In Single mode, you won't get independent control of TV1 and TV2 (they both see the same thing), but it avoids lots of the conflict issues.

If you want to find other occurrences of what you are currently watching, the current selection in some guide or list, hit ## to prefill the show name into Search (beats entering it manually). OR, just create the Timer for new episodes and (generally) not worry about when the others will be on.

TV on or off doesn't matter, but TV1/TV2 OUTPUT of the receiver being off does matter. If there is a recording in progress, the other TVx will buffer, even if "off"/Standby/screensaver.

Forgot 3 - you can select Timer for a show and it will list upcoming episodes of that Timer. If you didn't pick All/New, it only has one and you HAVE to use Search to make a list of the others.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lariso said:


> Well, we especially liked the "cockpit error" mention since my husband flew fighters in the AF then went commercial and retired as an airline captain and I worked on military & commercial aircraft, including speciality wiring on the AF 1 fleet...
> 
> After reviewing the manual again, the ?'s remain:
> 
> 1) Does the tv buffer the current channel (1 hour) when the tv is off?


When the TV is off and the DVR is on it's buffering the current channel. But you have to make sure you don't run into the "inactivity standby" setting problem. The DVR will turn itself "off" meaning it will do what it does when you turn it off with your remote.



> 2) Does the tv buffer the current channel while you are watching a recorded program? If so, what are we doing wrong since we have no buffer?


I don't do this, so someone will have to answer it specifically. In this thread they talk about using the swap button???



> 3) We use the guide, select record, choose an option, then create timer. There are some shows we would like to see the program description for future shows rather than record all new episodes. (SORRY, but the only way I know to describe it is in DTV terms) We would like to select a show, view the descriptions of each if the upcoming episodes from the next month and decide which ones to record. On DTV, we would select a show from our list, select "View upcoming episodes" then select from the episode descriptions which ones to record.


When I set up a recording for a show with multiple episodes, after completely setting it up as a "All" or "New" timer, then I go to the timer where I can see all the episodes to be recorded and look at them (info) and then if I don't want one I select it and use the "Skip" feature. There may be an easier way, but that's what I do.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lariso said:


> Well, we especially liked the "cockpit error" mention since my husband flew fighters in the AF then went commercial and retired as an airline captain and I worked on military & commercial aircraft, including speciality wiring on the AF 1 fleet... ....


That reference was made by a retired (24 Years) Navy submariner. The use is not limited to airdales.


----------



## lariso (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your answers! I think we will do as suggested and change the mode. The 2nd tv is rarely used and set up for the guest room. We did not want to make any changes to the settings the installer set up until we became familiar with how Dish works.

All of the suggestions now make the Dish seem much more user friendly.

Once again, thank you all.


----------



## lariso (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you for your service and advice. I did notice your avatar and name and figured you had to be Navy. My husband and I were both AF.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

lariso said:


> 2) Does the tv buffer the current channel while you are watching a recorded program? If so, what are we doing wrong since we have no buffer?


On my 625, the buffer does not stay when playing back a recording.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It doesn't buffer during playback. It will, however, record during playback, so if you want to start recording, then play something, that'll work.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> It doesn't buffer during playback. It will, however, record during playback, so if you want to start recording, then play something, that'll work.


Actually the tuner not involved in playback *does* buffer and can be accessed via PIP and Swap.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

True. Sorry, I function completely on dual, not single.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> True. Sorry, I function completely on dual, not single.


No this works in Single mode as well. If you want buffer lets say ESPN, you would change the channel to ESPN press pause if you want to, and then swap over to the other tuner, and then start your recording.

At the end of your recording, swap back over the tuner that had ESPN on it and you have the 1hr buffer, if its less than a hr, ESPN will still be paused.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

But his point was he runs in Dual not Single mode. You can't do that in Dual mode cause you can't Swap.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> But his point was he runs in Dual not Single mode. You can't do that in Dual mode cause you can't Swap.


Exactly. We started using Single mode tonight. The wife is enthralled.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Exactly. We started using Single mode tonight. The wife is enthralled.


And there is nothing better than an enthralled wife. :hurah:


----------

